# Stewart Warner Speedometers



## MaxGlide (May 17, 2011)

Hi all,

Does anyone have any info on these repop SW speedos?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=39VSRPolxX9ycnrJofxadyPuhQw%3D#ht_500wt_1156

How well do they work? How do you fasten them to a wheel? Looks like three nuts/bolts. Do they go on the spokes.

Any info is appreciated. I can get one for $75 and wonder how it will work.

Thanks.... Wayne


----------



## Freqman1 (May 17, 2011)

I have one but haven't put it on a bike yet--bought it for my Super Streamline. If I get a chance this week I'll stick it on one of my other rides and let you know if it goes to 35 mph or not--I got a BIG hill! v/r Shawn


----------



## pgroah (May 17, 2011)

I have one they work.


----------



## MaxGlide (May 17, 2011)

Thanks guys.... The most important thing I need to know is how they go on the front wheel?

The Western Flyer speedo I have simply goes on the axle and you bolt the whole shebang to the fork. This one looks like the wheel that drives the gear has three nuts and bolts that somehow affix to spokes? 

Thanks..... Wayne


----------



## halfatruck (May 18, 2011)

I've seen these before, the drive gear attaches to the axel, the round drive wheel does attach to the spokes and needs to be centered (there was a centering piece that came with the old units that fit on the axle until the wheel was attached - then removed)


----------



## MaxGlide (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info...... do you guys think these are worth $75?


----------



## popawheelie (May 19, 2011)

Look at the alternative. $365 for an original, and how much longer will the old one work?
I'll get one soon, as they look Great on a vintage ride.
Yeah, I found a fellow on ioffer as well as Blu Jay that used to sell on Ebay. Now his moniker is Ebaymutiny, since he doesn't sell there anymore.


----------



## serg (May 20, 2011)

http://oldroads.com/CoolOldBikes/mikebikepart.asp

I bought here. Today show photos on a bicycle.

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqV,!gsE3FPWIZ(1BNzfqiwWn!~~0_3.JPG

Nuts is better to put this form







 



I drive only 5 miles and the speedometer cable is broke: (Maybe I did something wrong. Do not oiled it, for example ..I do not think that the speedo fault


----------



## MaxGlide (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the pics of the mounting..... the little clips/plates on the back make sense now. 

They do look sharp and would look really good on my Whizzer...... hhmmm.......

I wonder if your cable broke because of the hard bend back to the left it has to make to get back to the speedometer?

I was told this arc had to be not too sharp.

Thanks..... Wayne


----------



## serg (May 21, 2011)

MaxGlide said:


> I was told this arc had to be not too sharp.
> 
> Thanks..... Wayne




I think this is my error. The cable broke on a bend


----------

